
Election hacking: Sowing doubt is prime danger - brd529
http://nytimes.com/2016/09/15/us/politics/sowing-doubt-is-seen-as-prime-danger-in-hacking-voting-system.html
======
mtgx
What an idiotic argument. It's been proven again and again that electronic
voting machines have shit security and can be hacked. Maybe not over the
Internet, but Russia is not the one and only danger as the NYT seems to think
it is.

We shouldn't argue that voting machines are vulnerable, because that would
"sow doubt"? Fuck off, NYT! By that logic voting machines should never be
audited either, because that could also "sow doubt" about their integrity if
people see them being analyzed.

This election has proven to me that NYT has no integrity left, and would
support whatever argument "its camp" supports, regardless of the facts, and
Washington Post is basically the Breitbart of the left now.

